# Earth-like planets common - claim



## Brian G Turner (Jan 2, 2003)

Thought some may find this article from "New Scientist" interesting - 

Earth-like planets may be common, say scientists


----------



## nemesis (Jan 10, 2003)

The annoying problem of such claims is that it is all statistical guesswork. Physical evidence please.


----------



## mac1 (Jan 12, 2003)

I quite agree, but unfortunatley the only way we can possibly know for sure is to send a probe towards one of these planets. The problem here being that by the time we know for sure our childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, childrens, will be dead. At the moment the only thing we can possibly do is guesswork. The physical evidence will never exist. What we really need is to be contacted by aliens. For now that is the only way we will ever know if there are Earth-Like planets outside our Solar System. That or some amazing telescope, the technology for which has not yet even been concieved of.  :'( :'(


----------



## Survivor (Jan 14, 2003)

Stellar occlusion?  No, Biggie is right.  We can't tell using current instruments.

Wake up, y'all!  Of course there are other life bearing planets...where do you think that life on _this_ planet came from?  Besides, the only theory that can plausibly state the Earth is unique is special creation, which _nobody_ seriously believes any more (even creationists don't believe it--If God created the Earth, what's to keep him from creating other planets, it isn't as though there's not enough room).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes - figure there's going to be lots out there. It's just frustrating that the whole statistical offers are far too loosely based on a whole range of contentious assumptions. Perhaps the statement with the figures would suffice...


----------



## Persephone (Jan 18, 2003)

Of course we're not alone cos how could we be when there are milloins and billions of planets out there and there's got to be life otherwise why would it even start on just one planet and this one? I figure there are loads and loads and aliens but there too scared to come on by because they've been watching the crap weve been sending into space in the TV signals and stuff. I mean you see Arnie stuff they gonna be crapping themselves! Shows they must be inteligent  8)


----------



## Survivor (Jan 19, 2003)

Actually, since most current models of the universe have Sun-like stars with planets appearing between 9 and 10 billion years ago, it seems likely that the earliest starfaring civilizations are about three billion years old by now.

Either they've lost interest in planets altogether, or they're just so advanced that we wouldn't know them if they pinched us.


----------



## nemesis (Jan 23, 2003)

It's unscientific to make guesses based on guesswork. Until a reliable figure emerges from studies such guesses should be abandoned because they occur under the guise of scientific method when they do not.


----------



## Survivor (Jan 24, 2003)

Hmm, I would tend to assert that it is more unscientific to assert that you shouldn't make guesses based on guesswork when you have nothing else to base them on, but I take your point, I think.

The fact of the matter is that all the physical evidence actually examined undermines the idea that it is _possible_ for Earth to be the only life-bearing planet in the galaxy, and makes it _extreemly_ improbable that humans are the only (or even the most) intelligent species in the universe.  No theory of physical reality remotely consistent with observed data supports either hypothesis.  However, only the first may be regarded as effectively disproven.  We cannot state with certainty that it is impossible that humans are the only intelligent species based solely on current physical evidence.

Still, I regard it as a reasonable working hypothesis, for any investigation where it factors in as an important datum, that is.  I have to say that I can't think of many practical applications of the concept.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 24, 2003)

> It's unscientific to make guesses based on guesswork



Yep - but it's called statistical analysis! Simply start with a range of assumptions, add some figures, process and...voila! you have facts! Favourite tool of many governments. 

At least with scientific method the assumptions make for more transparent viewing.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 3, 2003)

Revisiting this topic, I thought I'd add this link  which takes you into the heart of the search for extra-solar planets.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 5, 2003)

Here's an interesting one - a claim that another solar system that may mirror our own having been detected:

Solar System 'twin' found


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 29, 2003)

Here's another one about the search for extra-solar planets - thought I'd add this as well:

Stars with metal harbour planets


----------

